

Ask HN: Can submissions be flagged off the front page? - espeed

I just watched this story disappear from the main stream while being upvoted rather quickly (19 points in 1 hour):<p>"Phone-hacking whistle-blower found dead"
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2778117
======
wmf
With enough flags it is possible. I've seen stories with 50 points become
[dead].

~~~
espeed
Who here would want to suppress that story?

~~~
mooism2
It's off-topic for HN, and I imagine lots of people feel bored of the whole
foreign journalists illegally accessing foreign voicemail farrago.

~~~
espeed
This isn't about the journalists accessing voice mail -- this is about what
happens to people whom speak out against power. This is about suppressing
truth.

~~~
mooism2
If the link you mention was the one to the Guardian article, I don't recall
there being any suggestion there that his death was due to his having revealed
details of the phone hacking.

And, it's still off-topic.

I didn't flag it, I'm just saying why I think other people might have.

~~~
espeed
It was a CNN article, and I don't know if any major media outlets are
mentioning the connection yet, but the timing is too suspect not to.

